# Rick Rickert Declears for 2003 NBA Draft..



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

I just saw it on ESPN News but i cant find it anywheres esle..Does anyone know about this..Ozzy i know u go to Minn what do u know about this?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.startribune.com/stories/512/3811868.html


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Thanks Hedo...


----------



## Titus (Mar 17, 2003)

Rickert = Marty Conlon


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What a horrible decision. If he played all 4 seasons he could be in the Top 15 of the 2005 Draft.

Although, he hasn't signed with an agent yet...so hopefully he'll make the right choice and go back to school.


----------



## WI_Basketball03 (Apr 8, 2003)

He picked a bad year to do this... His season this year was worse than last year... and I bet he would of got picked higher last year than he will this year... he better not sign with an agent and go back to school cause he won't be a high pick... I'd say 2nd round... He didnt show me nothing special this year... last year he showed skill this year he showed he can't keep it up... I'd pick Kirk Penney in the draft before I would pick him... maybe im bias...:laugh:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WI_Basketball03</b>!
> He picked a bad year to do this... His season this year was worse than last year... and I bet he would of got picked higher last year than he will this year... he better not sign with an agent and go back to school cause he won't be a high pick... I'd say 2nd round... He didnt show me nothing special this year... last year he showed skill this year he showed he can't keep it up... I'd pick Kirk Penney in the draft before I would pick him... maybe im bias...:laugh:


If he is only a second round pick he'll be out of the league in two years and then we will be able to add him to Ozzy's list of players he predicted to be great and really stunk.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> What a horrible decision. If he played all 4 seasons he could be in the Top 15 of the 2005 Draft.
> 
> Although, he hasn't signed with an agent yet...so hopefully he'll make the right choice and go back to school.


Nothing wrong with this decision. He won't sign with an agent, he's "testing the waters." If somebody promises him that they'll take him in the first round, he'll declare. If he doesn't get a promise, he'll go back to school. Nothing wrong with this decision, it's a smart thing to do.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 
> Nothing wrong with this decision. He won't sign with an agent, he's "testing the waters." If somebody promises him that they'll take him in the first round, he'll declare. If he doesn't get a promise, he'll go back to school. Nothing wrong with this decision, it's a smart thing to do.


except for the fact that there promise is based on assumptions of who will be availible pick at there spot. If some one slips in the draft all of sudden Rickert isn't the best available player anymore. Promises with the best of intentions don't always pan out. Especially when they are based around the predictions of what others will do.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthSideHatrik</b>!
> except for the fact that there promise is based on assumptions of who will be availible pick at there spot. If some one slips in the draft all of sudden Rickert isn't the best available player anymore. Promises with the best of intentions don't always pan out. Especially when they are based around the predictions of what others will do.


When a team promises a guy that they'll take him if he's still available, they mean it. Otherwise, that team risks destroying their relationships with agents. You know when a guy keeps dropping and dropping and dropping, and nobody can figure out why it's happening? The reason why teams keep passing a slipper up is because they have promised somebody else (and his agent) that they'll draft him, and they keep their promise, even though they maybe want to draft the guy who keeps slipping. This is THE REASON why we always see one or two guys slip bigtime. Well, there is another reason: bad rumors circulating about the guy, misinformation put out about a guy by a team that wants that guy to fall into their lap (usually about some mystery injury or drug problems or a criminal record). This is what happened to Caron Butler last year, I'm sure that misinformation was put out there either by Pat Riley OR by somebody picking AFTER Riley who was hoping and praying that he would fall into their lap.

I will be surprised if Rickert isn't promised by SOMEBODY that they'll take him. It's not like anybody all that great will be on the board at, say, #25 or so.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

doesnt sound like people are too high on this guy,what he brings to the table is 6-10 with the ability to shoot the ball from long range as well as post up,he has good lateral quickness and has no problem getting off the floor.he will benefit greatly by what appears to be an above average number of good players staying in school(bosh,ford,okefor,warrick,felton,austin...)rickert's one big weakness is a lack of strength to compete in the post.to me that is the least of one's worries,you can always get stronger and add weight,the skill part is the tough area to find.better make room for him somewhere in the lottery because thats where he's going.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Rickert's play this season especially the way he finished has dropped him out of the spotlight but people must also know that he is a 6'11 player who can shoot like a SG. He reeks of potential. I think this decision is 50-50. Rickert got hype early this season and as a player even though his season was less than spectacular. Also if he stays and puts up another one of these seasons where little improvement is seen his stock might actually fall than this year. Rickert is most likely a lottery pick (10-14) this season and I won't be surprised if he ends up being top 10. He just has too much potential and a rare intangible. But with that said I wouldn't be surprised if he ended up as this year's Dunleavy. I am still high on this guy based on his potential so I won't give up on him yet until he officially becomes a bust and no one season in the NBA DOES NOT determine that. I see many people coming to too quick of a conclusion especially with Jay Williams...Dirk, Baron, TMac are proofs that players SHOULD not be overlooked or given up on after their FIRST year.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> Rickert's play this season especially the way he finished has dropped him out of the spotlight but people must also know that he is a 6'11 player who can shoot like a SG. He reeks of potential. I think this decision is 50-50. Rickert got hype early this season and as a player even though his season was less than spectacular. Also if he stays and puts up another one of these seasons where little improvement is seen his stock might actually fall than this year. Rickert is most likely a lottery pick (10-14) this season and I won't be surprised if he ends up being top 10. He just has too much potential and a rare intangible. But with that said I wouldn't be surprised if he ended up as this year's Dunleavy. I am still high on this guy based on his potential so I won't give up on him yet until he officially becomes a bust and no one season in the NBA DOES NOT determine that. I see many people coming to too quick of a conclusion especially with Jay Williams...Dirk, Baron, TMac are proofs that players SHOULD not be overlooked or given up on after their FIRST year.



He has absolutely no shot to do squat in the NBA unless he spends two more years in college redefining his game. He is soft, his shot is not great by NBA standards, he has no NBA position because he can''t defend any NBA position, no board work, no shot blocking....no shot at doing anything in the league.

Might have been just the games i saw him in but he looked like crap. IMO 2nd round pick.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Those that say Rick is only a 2nd round pick:laugh:, that is one of the dumbest things I have ever heard in my life.

Again the NBA draft is on potiental and a 6-10 220 SF/PF that has a really advanced development of offensive moves and skills, tell me again why he does not merrit a top pick in the draft?

He would have helped his stock if he stays? Well if his play does not improve he will drop in the draft if he stays, and the only way his stock would improve is if he averages around 20 a game or something, and really his offensive skill is above the competition at the college level.

Why do people take so much interest in college preformace? I would much rather succeed in the NBA than in college. Proof of this is Duke, Duke players always get picked higher than they should because people think success in college means they are successful basketball players. 


But I don't really mind that he when out, it is not like he will be a 2nd round pick, a statement that is so false it just stink of ignorance! And if he does not preform well he can comeback to school, a obvious dicission for anyone in his position.

Hell if Rickert played in a foriegn country he would be a lock for the freaking top 5! He has a ton of offensive skills. He has a nice fade away shot, nice hook shot, good post moves down low, has a spin move on the baseline, has a scoop shot, and is at his best in the triple threat position. Sure he can't defend that well right now but his rebounding has improved, and over time he will learn how to be a better defender. And yeah he is a tweener but he would be a mismatch at the PF spot.

He has the chance to be a very good player, maybe average 10 to 15 points a game. No he is not a franchise prospect that will carry a team. But he is a second our third option to go along with a great super star. I think he would really fit on Memphis, Toronto, Orlando, Utah etc. Sure he is not a franchise saver but he would be a wonderful player to knock down open shots because of double teams or to create his own offense. And Rick is good at creating offense, something most players have trouble with in the NBA, Rick can get his own shot off...

*People always want to find the next MJ or the next Ewing, but those kind of players do not come along that often, and for someone to say Rick is not a good prospect because he will not be a first team all NBA player is just dumb...


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of players are soft. Rickert is weaker but quicker version of Van Horn. I have been saying that since the beginning of the college season. This year's draft besidess for 3-5 players are NOT sure things. This year's draft besides for the top 5 picks is actually pretty weak especially compared to 96. With that said Rickert will most likely be a lottery pick.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Those that say Rick is only a 2nd round pick:laugh:, that is one of the dumbest things I have ever heard in my life.
> 
> Again the NBA draft is on potiental and a 6-10 220 SF/PF that has a really advanced development of offensive moves and skills, tell me again why he does not merrit a top pick in the draft?
> ...



you have a good read on this guy,it always kills me when people use the upside comment for highschoolers but a 19 year old kid in college who needs to add some lbs and get stronger somehow doesnt have an upside.i watch highlights of darko and people drool all over him and then an american kid like rick does the same move and people say he cant do this or that.i'm not saying he is milicic but i think he has some real talent that can only be more refined at the next level.i do see him eventually being a powerforward.that postion in the nba is such a tweener position and will become even more of one in the future.good comment on him being an ideal second option for some team.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Those that say Rick is only a 2nd round pick:laugh:, that is one of the dumbest things I have ever heard in my life.
> 
> Again the NBA draft is on potiental and a 6-10 220 SF/PF that has a really advanced development of offensive moves and skills, tell me again why he does not merrit a top pick in the draft?
> ...


Actually what you are saying is wrong. He has trouble creating offense against inferior college competition. He is not athletic. He does not play in the post. His back to the basket game is null. He can't defend at NBA level. If you want to compare him to a foriegn player think Antonio Fotsis. Also, in the NBA creating their own offense is not a lacking skill. Scoring within the offense is a lacking skill.

Those skills you claim he has he has not shown against good competition. Like I said maybe it was just the games I watched. I saw teams take away his shot and he struggled. He could not drive or post up.

Once again, If I was a scout i would not waste a 1st round pick on him because he will not help an NBA team. 

Also, other than being white and tall, his game is no where close to what Keith Van Horn was doing in college.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Once again, If I was a scout i would not waste a 1st round pick on him because he will not help an NBA team.


 Ok well a ton of NBA players make their living off getting wide open jumps because of double teams on a super star. Just look at Pat Garrity or Robert Horry, not comparing Rick to them but both of those players benifit from wide open jumps caused by team double teams Shaq and Tracy get. So you don't think Rick can knock down a open jump when he gets the chance?

I think you underrate Rick's offensive talent....

Sure he is not a great defender and is not that strong, but you can get stronger over time, and if Garrity can play the PF spot at times I think Rick will be able to, and if he is drafted by a Eastern team he will easily be able to play the 4.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

He should stay in school. With the age limit, he'll go way higher next year then this year.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> Sure he is not a great defender and is not that strong, but you can get stronger over time, and if Garrity can play the PF spot at times I think Rick will be able to, and if he is drafted by a Eastern team he will easily be able to play the 4.


You think Pat Garrity is your ideal 4? Seriously...Rickert isn't half the shooter that Garrity is, and Garrity would be much more of a SF if Orlando had anybody worth a darn down low.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> You think Pat Garrity is your ideal 4? Seriously...Rickert isn't half the shooter that Garrity is, and Garrity would be much more of a SF if Orlando had anybody worth a darn down low.


Garrity is best suited for 3 but like Ozzy said the East has lack of PF except for O'Neal. Rickert is a good player and he put up good stats. People who say that his stats suck should look at Baron Davis, Andre Miller, Kevin Willis...Michael Jordan...they all outperformed in the pros BIG TIME. Don't look at stats too much...look at his intangibles and potential. Rickert is a MUCH better prospect than Skit and Skit got picked 5th. Rickert is a better shooter, better on D, equally as quick and he at least has PT under his hands. People are beginning to fashion this draft to be full of allstars. Honestly I only see 4-5 potential allstars in this draft which is actually pretty weak besides for 5 players. Don't expect all the lottery picks to be allstars look at history even 84' churned out like 4-5 allstars and 3 legends. Rickert will be a solid complimentary player.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> Garrity is best suited for 3 but like Ozzy said the East has lack of PF except for O'Neal. Rickert is a good player and he put up good stats. People who say that his stats suck should look at Baron Davis, Andre Miller, Kevin Willis...Michael Jordan...they all outperformed in the pros BIG TIME. Don't look at stats too much...look at his intangibles and potential. Rickert is a MUCH better prospect than Skit and Skit got picked 5th. Rickert is a better shooter, better on D, equally as quick and he at least has PT under his hands. People are beginning to fashion this draft to be full of allstars. Honestly I only see 4-5 potential allstars in this draft which is actually pretty weak besides for 5 players. Don't expect all the lottery picks to be allstars look at history even 84' churned out like 4-5 allstars and 3 legends. Rickert will be a solid complimentary player.


Uh Skita is a much better offensive prospect than Rickert. I think you truly underestimate the athleticism required at the position he needs to play. He does not have the quicks to play the 3, heck he doesn't have the quickness to play the 4. I think Luke walton, Ron Slay, and Dahntay Jones have better NBA futures ahead of them than Rickert .


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> Uh Skita is a much better offensive prospect than Rickert. I think you truly underestimate the athleticism required at the position he needs to play. He does not have the quicks to play the 3, heck he doesn't have the quickness to play the 4. I think Luke walton, Ron Slay, and Dahntay Jones have better NBA futures ahead of them than Rickert .


Are you kidding me? I think you just watched bad Rickert games or something but he is not as bad as you think. The guy has intangibles and potential. He is a very good player who like evevry player drafted are expected to improve and hone their skills. Rickert is much better than Walton and Slay. Jones is pure SF/SG so no comment there...but you must be kidding me.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

this is a guy who was a top 10 player in a highschool class that included the likes of kwame brown,tyson chandler.eddie curry and david lee.this kid can play,the easiest thing in the world to do is add weight and get stronger.kep sleeping on him he is going to be a good one.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

What makes me laugh is that half of the people that bash these guys have more often than not only seen them play a few times and garner they're opinion off of other individuals statements


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> What makes me laugh is that half of the people that bash these guys have more often than not only seen them play a few times and garner they're opinion off of other individuals statements


I don't have to see a turd 10 times to know it stinks.

And you can't be serious about bring up HS credentials.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't have to see a turd 10 times to know it stinks.
> ...


It was just used as a guide to understand the point I was making. What you are talking about obviously has no relation to this. If you are going to make an argument at least state facts.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> Uh Skita is a much better offensive prospect than Rickert. I think you truly underestimate the athleticism required at the position he needs to play. He does not have the quicks to play the 3, heck he doesn't have the quickness to play the 4. I think Luke walton, Ron Slay, and Dahntay Jones have better NBA futures ahead of them than Rickert .


how do you know this??? Nobody saw him last year and he has hardly played at all this year he was drafted off of potential and the same as Rickert.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> how do you know this??? Nobody saw him last year and he has hardly played at all this year he was drafted off of potential and the same as Rickert.


Nope did not see him last year but i have seen him this year. Sometimes it is as simple as how someone moves on the court or how he responds to physical play. I still think Skita was drafted to high but he has the length(which translates to his athleticism plus size) that will allow him to defend 3s with good shotblocking behind him. 

Compare Rickert to Bender. It's not even close. Bender has a better shot, is more athletic, and can block shots. Bender hasn't done squat in the league. The NBA is not about 'ok' skills, there are a lot of intangibles. 

Drafting bigs out of college(true PFs or Cs). They should be *DOMINATE* in college especially by their sophomore season if you are going to spend a top 20 pick on them. Even players that get drafted on potential (Wilcox, Swift, McDyess) were dominate the year before they came out. If he can't dominate in college vs. Northwestern, he can't compete in the league. This is true with very few exceptions...look it up.

Compare his career to Troy Murphy. Murphy was dominate even on a team with little talent. Van horn...dominate. Talented players hsow up.

Now he will probably get picked in the 1st round. I am just saying I wouldn't pick him and I pray Memphis doesn't pick him.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I think he will be an ok pro, he may have a similar career as Tim Thomas.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope did not see him last year but i have seen him this year. Sometimes it is as simple as how someone moves on the court or how he responds to physical play. I still think Skita was drafted to high but he has the length(which translates to his athleticism plus size) that will allow him to defend 3s with good shotblocking behind him.
> ...


Your knowledge is not that good. McDyess DID NOT dominate by his soph year he averaged 14 ppg and 10 rpg and came out due a a terrific NCAA postseason. Wilcox DID NOT dominate he is a project player. Swift DID NOT dominate he averaged 16 ppg and 8 rpg. Rickert has 16 ppg 6 rpg. Putting dominating numbers MEANS nothing...LOOK AT BO KIMBLE or for a big man ADONAL FOYLE. Rickert is a good player like I will say I don't know what you are watching .


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> Your knowledge is not that good. McDyess DID NOT dominate by his soph year he averaged 14 ppg and 10 rpg and came out due a a terrific NCAA postseason. Wilcox DID NOT dominate he is a project player. Swift DID NOT dominate he averaged 16 ppg and 8 rpg. Rickert has 16 ppg 6 rpg. Putting dominating numbers MEANS nothing...LOOK AT BO KIMBLE or for a big man ADONAL FOYLE. Rickert is a good player like I will say I don't know what you are watching .


No your knowledge is not good. It's not about numbers, it's about development. In all three cases the player did not start the season as a lottery pick but by NCAA tournament each one was dominating in the post. Wilcox wasn't even starting but he was clearly head and shoulders above almost every post player Maryland came against. Were they polished? No. But they were clearly better than the competition.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> No your knowledge is not good. It's not about numbers, it's about development. In all three cases the player did not start the season as a lottery pick but by NCAA tournament each one was dominating in the post. Wilcox wasn't even starting but he was clearly head and shoulders above almost every post player Maryland came against. Were they polished? No. But they were clearly better than the competition.


The problem is your wording. Neither of those players you mentioned really dominated throughout the NCAA season. A few games of dominance means little. The point is that Rickert is a good player...no body is calling him a superstar. But he is no slouch either. Rickert is not a dominating presence and he is not an athletic freak like the players you mentioned. Wilcox and Swift are hardly imitating their "dominance". The draft is based on potential and intangibles and Rickert has both. Once again how many games have you seen???


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> The problem is your wording. Neither of those players you mentioned really dominated throughout the NCAA season. A few games of dominance means little. The point is that Rickert is a good player...no body is calling him a superstar. But he is no slouch either. Rickert is not a dominating presence and he is not an athletic freak like the players you mentioned. Wilcox and Swift are hardly imitating their "dominance". The draft is based on potential and intangibles and Rickert has both. Once again how many games have you seen???


That is my freaking point. Rickert is not even playing on the level of Swift and wilcox and has no where near the athletic potential. Why in the H*** would anyone think he is going to do something in the league. I did not say he was a slouch. I just don't think he is worth a 1st round pick. I would take Sweetney before him among others.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> That is my freaking point. Rickert is not even playing on the level of Swift and wilcox and has no where near the athletic potential. Why in the H*** would anyone think he is going to do something in the league. I did not say he was a slouch. I just don't think he is worth a 1st round pick. I would take Sweetney before him among others.


Yes I also have Sweetney ranked higher as PF prospect but you are using words that make it look like Rickert is not good and has no chance in the NBA or you really dislike him personally or something. Plus the draft is based on potential and intangibles and Rickert has both. He is a 6'11 who can shoot like a SG that is an intangible. Rickert has potential to be very good but he is not as good as players like Sweetney but I must admit he has more potential. There are not many players with Rickert's intangibles. It is funny how people get so excited when they see a Euro player who plays like Rickert but when they see Rickert they criticize him. Adding on weight and muscle is something Rickert can always do. The fact is that he has a great feel for the game and he is a very good shooter for his height. Rickert is a quicker and better shooting but weaker and I mean weaker version of Van Horn. Bosh also has the same problem of being a tweener. The difference is that Bosh has amazing athleticism and that translates to more opportunities. I would never take Rickert ahead of Bosh but Rickert is definitely worth a first round look from the 10th pick on.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes I also have Sweetney ranked higher as PF prospect but you are using words that make it look like Rickert is not good and has no chance in the NBA or you really dislike him personally or something. Plus the draft is based on potential and intangibles and Rickert has both. He is a 6'11 who can shoot like a SG that is an intangible. Rickert has potential to be very good but he is not as good as players like Sweetney but I must admit he has more potential. There are not many players with Rickert's intangibles. It is funny how people get so excited when they see a Euro player who plays like Rickert but when they see Rickert they criticize him. Adding on weight and muscle is something Rickert can always do. The fact is that he has a great feel for the game and he is a very good shooter for his height. Rickert is a quicker and better shooting but weaker and I mean weaker version of Van Horn. Bosh also has the same problem of being a tweener. The difference is that Bosh has amazing athleticism and that translates to more opportunities. I would never take Rickert ahead of Bosh but Rickert is definitely worth a first round look from the 10th pick on.


Great post and just to add. Skita's ability was compared to Rickert's when Skita was coming overseas. Outside of Nowitski who most Europeans are compared to. Players in his age bracket he was compared to is Rickert. You cannot judge a player you have seen, 10 or fewer times. You guys fall in love with European players you have never seen, but saw clips and off of what people tell you. I dont understand


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

You cannot judge a player you have seen, 10 or fewer times.  

Yes you can.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> You cannot judge a player you have seen, 10 or fewer times.
> 
> Yes you can.



No you cannot. Prime example. Jason Williams everybody thought this guy was going to be great. He is stinking it up in the league.

Dirk Nowitski when people first saw this guy they just knew he would be a stiff. Hes now one of the top 10 players in this league. Its one thing to base or project what a player is and or will turn out to be and its another to blantly hate on another individual and that is what you are doing. But it is your opinion


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Rickert will be a first rounder. Sorry to sound like Titus but, he looks like the second coming of Austin Croshere. Could be a nice 6th man in the L.




VD


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jay Williams is still going to be a star in the NBA. Nobody with any sense writes someone off in their rookie season.

Nobody thought Dirk was going to be a stiff. Dirk was destroying Americans his age prior to the draft. He showed his athleticism prior to the draft. He was selected 9th overall in a decent draft for goodness sakes and this was prior to the Euro craze.

I don't think Rickert is a stiff but he needs to stay in school.


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

You deffinitely cannot judge a guy by just watching him play 10 times. Example...MemphisX has probably only seen Ben Wallace play a couple times, but he's convinced that he's overrated and terrible. Also, a lot of guys are streaky players...if you watch them while they're on a cold streak you could get the wrong idea of them.


----------



## GloveMasterFlex (Apr 11, 2003)

*Big Goofy White Guy*

I really hope Rickert is just testing the waters. He may be a first rounder, but he's taking a chance. No one doubts he has first-round ability, but he is not ready. If you remember, he was the preseason player of the year in the Big Ten so you could say he didn't live up to expectations. However, he's a 6-11 shooter, and every team wants one of those. One problem: What's his position? He's tall enough to play the 4 but could you see him banging in the post with anyone. He shoots like a 3 but doesn't have the speed of most of them. Players like that usually don't succeed. He's better off spending one more year in school (who expects anyone to play four years anymore) and living up to the hype. He stays one more year and he could make a lock in the lottery.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

i live in minnesota and i think that rickert should definetly stay in school. he didnt really improve this year and in order to be solid in the nba he will definetly need to gain some weight and bulk up. he also tries to play outside of the paint way to often. he looks more like a tall wing than a post player


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

i live in minnesota and i think that rickert should definetly stay in school. he didnt really improve this year and in order to be solid in the nba he will definetly need to gain some weight and bulk up. he also tries to play outside of the paint way to often. he looks more like a tall wing than a post player


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> i live in minnesota and i think that rickert should definetly stay in school. he didnt really improve this year and in order to be solid in the nba he will definetly need to gain some weight and bulk up. he also tries to play outside of the paint way to often. he looks more like a tall wing than a post player


Your point is what? Yeah he needs to get stronger, he needs to get quicker etc. But in the press conference he said he already knows that, and is willing to work on those things. But where would you want to work on them, in college while you spend all of your free time doing home work for school....or work on them in the NBA, in the NBA your life is basketball and you can consentrate completely on it!

And just because he plays outside doesn't mean anything. No one gives a damn that Dirk plays outside and he is freaking 7-1.....


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*NBAdraft.net gets props from Sid Hartman...*

Star Tribune April 10, 2003


> *NBAdraft.net, an Internet Web site with a good track record, has Rickert being drafted No. 24 by Portland. A lot of scouts have Rickert being selected there.*



Wow props from the great MN sports writer Sid Hartman ....


To be honest I hate that guy, but it is free pup to a great site


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> Your point is what? Yeah he needs to get stronger, he needs to get quicker etc. But in the press conference he said he already knows that, and is willing to work on those things. But where would you want to work on them, in college while you spend all of your free time doing home work for school....or work on them in the NBA, in the NBA your life is basketball and you can consentrate completely on it!
> 
> And just because he plays outside doesn't mean anything. No one gives a damn that Dirk plays outside and he is freaking 7-1.....


great points,i actually think he can play the powerforward,gaining weight and getting stronger would be the least of my worries when evaluating a player.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> Your point is what? Yeah he needs to get stronger, he needs to get quicker etc. But in the press conference he said he already knows that, and is willing to work on those things. But where would you want to work on them, in college while you spend all of your free time doing home work for school....or work on them in the NBA, in the NBA your life is basketball and you can consentrate completely on it!
> 
> And just because he plays outside doesn't mean anything. No one gives a damn that Dirk plays outside and he is freaking 7-1.....


Dude, Rickert is no where near the athlete Dirk is and Dirk can't defend jack squat. Rickert will go late 1st due to his size and shot but he won't do squat in the NBA.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Dude, Rickert is no where near the athlete Dirk is and Dirk can't defend jack squat. Rickert will go late 1st due to his size and shot but he won't do squat in the NBA.


 Well "dude" he will not be a Hall of Fame All Star, but he will make a pretty damn good 2nd or 3rd option for a NBA team. Again look at Garrity and Horry, I think Rickert would do just fine on a team with a few super stars. 

If he was from a foreign country you would love him, and he would be a lottery pick....


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> Your point is what? Yeah he needs to get stronger, he needs to get quicker etc. But in the press conference he said he already knows that, and is willing to work on those things. But where would you want to work on them, in college while you spend all of your free time doing home work for school....or work on them in the NBA, in the NBA your life is basketball and you can consentrate completely on it!
> 
> And just because he plays outside doesn't mean anything. No one gives a damn that Dirk plays outside and he is freaking 7-1.....


Ozzy Rick Rickert is not and will never be Dirk Nowitzki by any stretch


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

Rickert declaring for the draft?...:rotf: What a freakin' JOKE!!!


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Ozzy Rick Rickert is not and will never be Dirk Nowitzki by any stretch


 :laugh: and where did I say he would, I just compared him to Dirk because both are 6-11 + players and they play on the outside. Obviously he will never be like Dirk, just saying big players can have no post game and still succeed. Even though Rick has a good post game, he just needs to get stronger, Dirk on the other hand....


I was not freaking comparing them!


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*What stupidity!


Just because a college prospect does not produce in college doesn't mean a damn thing! You guys look at Rick, he did not improve much this year, so he sucks? But if someone made a post about him last year after his FROSH year people would say he should go out.

Remember many players have when out before their production or greatness curve was starting in college. Look at Jamal Crawford, he averaged about the same amount of points per game when he left after his FROSH year, took him some time on the Bulls to develop but now look at him! Same thing with Keyon Dooling, Harvey and soon to be Jeffries, Griffin, White, Johnson, Collins, Wallace... HECK even Gilbert Arenas averaged around 15-16 a game in his SOPH year!

There have been prospects that left early, took some time to develop in the NBA and succeeded! HELLO!

Damn where would you want to develop your game? A place where you focus on it 100%, or a place where you focus on it 50-70%?


And by the way, they do get paid in the pros, but you all would turn down those bucks wouldn't you.... *


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> :laugh: and where did I say he would, I just compared him to Dirk because both are 6-11 + players and they play on the outside. Obviously he will never be like Dirk, just saying big players can have no post game and still succeed. Even though Rick has a good post game, he just needs to get stronger, Dirk on the other hand....
> 
> 
> I was not freaking comparing them!


dirk is a small forward,at least offensively,i fully expect rickert can play the 4 and play it well.i aint buying he doesnt have a low post game,he uses the same drop step that everyone went gaga over when they saw darko milicic do it.people need to get a grip.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> dirk is a small forward,at least offensively,i fully expect rickert can play the 4 and play it well.i aint buying he doesnt have a low post game,he uses the same drop step that everyone went gaga over when they saw darko milicic do it.people need to get a grip.


The difference between Millicic and Rickert is that Darko is a better rebounder and he is 245 not 215. Darko is a much better player. Rickert is like Bender but more polished in my opinion. Teams that don't consider Rickert after the 5th pick might lose a very solid player in the future.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> The difference between Millicic and Rickert is that Darko is a better rebounder and he is 245 not 215. Darko is a much better player. Rickert is like Bender but more polished in my opinion. Teams that don't consider Rickert after the 5th pick might lose a very solid player in the future.



This drives me crazy. Who here has seen Milicic and Rickert play the same amount of times to make these statements. If you live here in the states you have not and I repeat have not seen the foreigners play alot. Its impossible to have. Heresay and what scouts and or other people say is not how you base one player being better than another. This is not a diss to you at all Bball_Doc because most of your posts are right on. I just dont understand this. Like stated earlier. If Rickert was from overseas yall would be saying a top 5 pick


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> This drives me crazy. Who here has seen Milicic and Rickert play the same amount of times to make these statements. If you live here in the states you have not and I repeat have not seen the foreigners play alot. Its impossible to have. Heresay and what scouts and or other people say is not how you base one player being better than another. This is not a diss to you at all Bball_Doc because most of your posts are right on. I just dont understand this. Like stated earlier. If Rickert was from overseas yall would be saying a top 5 pick


Actually I have managed to get footage of Darko and I have seen at least one whole game. This kid is good with what I have seen. He is the real deal and plays amazing for his age at 17. But that isn't enough to judge u r right but don't forget I am also one of the few that said that if Rickert was playing overseas he would get raves where as here he gets criticized. That is why I said any team who doesn't consider Rickert after the 5th pick is making a big mistake. I mentioned that in my post. But I understand your feeling that is why I get pisst when people criticize Rickert and says he has no chance in the NBA. Anyone who has read my past posts know I think he will develop into a solid solid talent and he has the intagibles and potentials to become one.

But oh yeah...any one who doesn't take Darko at 2 is a big mistake. :yes:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually I have managed to get footage of Darko and I have seen at least one whole game. This kid is good with what I have seen. He is the real deal and plays amazing for his age at 17. But that isn't enough to judge u r right but don't forget I am also one of the few that said that if Rickert was playing overseas he would get raves where as here he gets criticized. That is why I said any team who doesn't consider Rickert after the 5th pick is making a big mistake. I mentioned that in my post. But I understand your feeling that is why I get pisst when people criticize Rickert and says he has no chance in the NBA. Anyone who has read my past posts know I think he will develop into a solid solid talent and he has the intagibles and potentials to become one.
> ...


Cant argue with this


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> *What stupidity!
> 
> 
> ...


One big difference...Rickert is not athletic enough at his position. It seems this is the big point you are missing. It is not about him being American, white, or skinny. The problem is he is not athletic and not physical. He lacks toughness. He is good college player but he will *NEVER* play significant minutes in the NBA.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Cant argue with this


you guys are starting to make sense,thats scary.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> you guys are starting to make sense,thats scary.


I know the apocalypse is coming:laugh:


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

BEEZ:


Lets get this strait, I was the first to say if Rickert was a foreign player he would be a top 5 pick! Go back to my first post on this thread and I stated it! So don't try to be stealing my material, I came up with it.... You might have thought of it as well, but I stated it first.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

It doesn't matter if Rickert was white, black, or asian...he just SUCKS THE BIG ONE!!! He's in for a rude awakening if he thinks he is NBA material. He would be good in the CBA...maybe...:laugh:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> BEEZ:
> 
> 
> Lets get this strait, I was the first to say if Rickert was a foreign player he would be a top 5 pick! Go back to my first post on this thread and I stated it! So don't try to be stealing my material, I came up with it.... You might have thought of it as well, but I stated it first.



haha You right I was just tryign to drive your point home :laugh:


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Those that say Rick is only a 2nd round pick:laugh:, that is one of the dumbest things I have ever heard in my life.
> 
> Again the NBA draft is on potiental and a 6-10 220 SF/PF that has a really advanced development of offensive moves and skills, tell me again why he does not merrit a top pick in the draft?
> ...


Classic. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> Hell* if Rickert played in a foriegn country he would be a lock for the freaking top 5!* He has a ton of offensive skills. He has a nice fade away shot, nice hook shot, good post moves down low, has a spin move on the baseline, has a scoop shot, and is at his best in the triple threat position. Sure he can't defend that well right now but his rebounding has improved, and over time he will learn how to be a better defender. And yeah he is a tweener but he would be a mismatch at the PF spot.


Are you sure you didn't mean to add another "5" in there somewhere? 

:rotf: :nah:


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Oh man this thread:uhoh: . You know what I am still optimistic about Rickert because he has upside...maybe I liked him too much and let some biase come to my judgement but Rickert is a good player. Like most scouts acknowledge if he came out after his frosh year he would most likely have been a mid teen first round pick. But he stayed another season and he didn't really improve and left scouts unimpressed. His weaknesses were more critiqued bu staying another year and very much exposed. Rickert should not have hired an agent and that is a huge mistake. Rickert is a 6'11 who can shoot like a SG but he has no real NBA position and is true to a "tweener" as possible but I still like his upside. His intelligence is questionable because of the fact he hired an agent but he has a lot of desire to improve especially now. He was rated extremly high early (top 10 on a lot of mocks and as high as 1 on nbadraft.net) but gradually dropped as time passed and then it became evident that his game had not improved. But this has happen to many players before. Some even drop that drastically on draft night instead of gradually dropping like Rickert. Hopefullly everything will pan out for Rickert but I will be the first to say I acted too hastily about him and might have got burned by my own words. Hopefully through hardwork Rickert can prove doubters wrong but for now excuse me...I will go hide in my closet. :uhoh: :uhoh: :no:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:allhail: 

Right on the button.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> If he is only a second round pick he'll be out of the league in two years and then we will be able to add him to Ozzy's list of players he predicted to be great and really stunk.


It's nice to go back and read things guys are "certain" of, and then watch them be flat wrong. Kind of satisfying.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

On Rick being picked late by the Wolves.

People forget Rickert is VERY young still, by most peoples logic if Kenyon Martin came out his SOPH yeah he would have "dropped" and people would say you suck! But Kenyon was a slow developer and I believe Rick is one as well, not comparing him to Kenyon just saying some players develope faster than others. Just wait and see what Kevin McHale does to Rick, hell he made Rasho more aggressive and powerful in the low blocks and taught him a ton of offensive moves. Rasho would not even hurt a fly when he was a rookie, now is a much more aggressive and assertive player. I think Rick will do the same, and remember I never said he would be a star.

But don't write Rick off that fast, it doesn't matter where you start it is where you finish!

Ryan Bowen, Greg Buckner, Emmanuel Ginobili, Jarron Collins, Rasual Butler and Tamar Slay.

Fellas all of these players were picked 50th or lower in the 2nd round, and they turned out JUST fine! And I only went back 4 years to get those.



P.S. All the people that bring up these things when someone is "wrong" well they are the ones that don't predict ****. It is very easy to critizie when you don't predict anything youself and just sit back and read. Sorry I don't wait for production or results from a prospect to say a player is good or not good, but that is not the case with many of you.




> Right on the button.


 Is it just me or were you predicting his success in the league with that post, and last time I check he has not play one single game. Oh but wait your draft position determines you success in the NBA right!


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

First of all, it's not a given that he'll make the team. McHale may not get a chance to work with him. I mean, look at all the other 2nd round picks. While they aren't players you may like as much, as many of them are decent prospects. And this year, its unlikely that more then 4 or 5 will stick (which is about the yearly average).

Second of all, Rickertt didn't really drop. Not like someone like Lampe did. He was always projected by scouts, GM's, sportswriters to have an outside shot at the second round. He is a second round talent. Whereas, Martin was a first round talent. I'm not really wild about that analogy.

The reason I took my cheap shot, was because your statements were outlandish. You were indicating early, that you thought he had a shot at the low lottery, which to me was always ludicrous after seeing him play (granted, not as much as you). 

And off topic here. I think in the chatroom I told you Ozzy to check out the NBA.com draftcast last night. I messed up. I was viewing the ESPN one. I meant to correct myself, but then I got cut out of the chat room. Sorry if it caused you any sort of inconvenience. It was completely unintentional.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> The reason I took my cheap shot, was because your statements were outlandish. You were indicating early, that you thought he had a shot at the low lottery, which to me was always ludicrous after seeing him play (granted, not as much as you).


 Well I think he can play, I think he can play, I think he can play....

How many times do I have to say that, you people see University of Minnesota under my avatar and think **** he is biased. Again if he went to Arizona and grew up in Alabama I would think the same thing. I think the kid has talent, he is obviously a great offensive player, he has nice post moves, he is a great scoring talent that can put the ball in the bucket where ever he wants to. 

The only reason he dropped was because he is "weak" he has shown the drive to get bigger in the past few months and he has. Kevin and Flip said that he better work his *** off, and I think he will. If Rick is as competitive as I think he is this event will piss him off, and that is motivation where I come from. When you turn that anger into energy and that energy into working out more, running more and practicing I think this actually could be to his advantage. 

But what really is with this draft? Sofo, Lampe, Lang and Rickert, three young talented players that dropped? Since when was the NBA draft not a draft of potential, if it was Rick would have been a 1st round pick. 

Again the only weakness I can see in Rick his he weak *** play down low, he gets shoved around and out muscled for loose balls. And really that has nothing to do with size, it has everything to do with desire. I believe this event will drive Rick Rickert, as a competitor it should and I think he will be a ok player in the NBA. Smith is gone, so the PF spot is open on the team, and I believe Rick's style of play fits Minnesota. 

It might be a blessing in descise for Rick, he gets to be close to home, gets to learn from KG and Kevin, and gets free motivation of being drafted in a horrible position. Time to prove everyone wrong Rick, and I think he will do that.

This story might sound stupid but I believe Rick has a ton of character. Rick Rickert for those of you that don't know carried his very un-talented high school basketball team to the state title game. The ended up losing the game and Rick Rickert was in tears on the bench besides the team ball boy that was mentally handicaped. Why was he in tears, well because he let his team down, that is why. That alone tells that Rick cares about the game, and wants to win. He has failed at winning in high school, he has failed at winning in college and I doubt he will fail again. That kind of experence builds character and passion in a athlete, and that is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*bump*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/story?id=1587412



> The 6-foot-11, 215-pound center left school after his sophomore season, confident he would be a first-round selection. But he fell to the end of the second round amid concerns about his size and defense
> 
> <b>General manager Kevin McHale said last week he would not give Rickert a guaranteed contract</b>, and encouraged him to play this season in Europe to prepare for the NBA.


OUCH!!!

1) Almost didn't get drafted
2) Sent to Europe
3) No guaranteed NBA contract!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: bump*



> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/story?id=1587412
> 
> 
> ...


God I miss Ozzy. It was always fun laughing at him. God he was just always flat out wrong, makes you wonder if he even knows basketball because I agreed with Memphis X way back then and I watched a lot of Big Ten basketball and Rickert's weak play was the reason they didn't make the tournament.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Classic. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Agreed that is priceless:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Titus</b>!
> Rickert = Marty Conlon


maybe, but if i recall. Marty played in the league a while...starting with the Kings.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> On Rick being picked late by the Wolves.
> 
> People forget Rickert is VERY young still, by most peoples logic if Kenyon Martin came out his SOPH yeah he would have "dropped" and people would say you suck! But Kenyon was a slow developer and I believe Rick is one as well, not comparing him to Kenyon just saying some players develope faster than others. Just wait and see what Kevin McHale does to Rick, hell he made Rasho more aggressive and powerful in the low blocks and taught him a ton of offensive moves. Rasho would not even hurt a fly when he was a rookie, now is a much more aggressive and assertive player. I think Rick will do the same, and remember I never said he would be a star.
> ...


Rick Rickert gets cut again.

Can we write him off yet?


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

OZZY still posts occasionally in the football segment... he acts like he knows it all there because of some obscure players he touts. I had OZZY pegged from the first time he came on the old NBADraft.net site. His very first post he screamed at people that he knew more about basketball/football than any one else. He's never played organized ball, he admitted that he didn't even have access (tv) to most of the games not shown in Minnesota, he hates all people from Wisconsin, even tho he's never been there based on some jerk at school... he's just a laugh. But what's worse, newer posters think he is this boards Mel Kiper... and that just stokes up OZZY's ego over the top. I don't even argue/post his threads anymore... kids got some real issues, one is that he thinks he's an expert but an expertise based on no experience....:no:


----------

